# New High Speed Nail Gun



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

For you Ar nuts

Just when you thought home improvement projects couldn't get any more fun, introducing the new DeWalt AR-15 nail gun.






It can drive a 6-D nail threw a 2 X 4 at 200 yards. This makes construction a real breeze. You can sit in your lawn chair, and build a fence. Just get the wife and kids, to hold the fence boards in place. You sit back, relax, and sip a _frrrrrrrrosty _cold beverage. When they have the board in the place, just fire away. With the hundred round magazine, you can build a fence with a minimum of reloading. Just think, after a fun day of fence building with the new DeWalt Rapid fire nail gun, the wife will NEVER ask you to fix or build anything else!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Love it! Where can I get one? In all seriousness, I would really like to get my hands on that yellow furniture without having to paint it!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Is it bad if I desperately wish that were real?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Chris---Take a look here

www.gearcult.com/tags/*ar*-15/


----------

